# Fischereischein aus Österreich in Deutschalnd gültig?



## kresse

Hallo,

mein Sohn (15) würde gerne einen Angelschein machen. Nun kam er auf die Idee, den Schein in Österreich (haben dort ein Zweitwohnsitz) zu machen. Dieser kostet dort nur 5 €.

Ist der Schein dann auch in D gültig?
Und, worin unterscheidet sich der Österreichische Schein mit dem Deutschen?

Mfg


----------



## kresse

*AW: Fischereischein aus Österreich in Deutschalnd gültig?*

weiß keiner eine Antwort?


----------



## fliafi

*AW: Fischereischein aus Österreich in Deutschalnd gültig?*

Hallo Kresse,

ein österreichischer Schein ist in Deutschland nicht gültig!

Neben dem Preis für die komplette Ausbildung und Fischereiabgabe ist der Hauptunterschied: In Deutschland ist die Teilnahme an einer Schulung Voraussetzung und eine staatliche Prüfung erforderlich.

In Österreich ist es (je nach Bundesland) in erster Linie eine Sache von Bezahlung.

Hoffe, ich konnte ein bisschen helfen.


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Fischereischein aus Österreich in Deutschalnd gültig?*

Bei uns in Bayern definitiv NICHT gültig.

In Ö kostet der nur 5 Euro? Prüfung usw zusammen nur 5 €?


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein aus Österreich in Deutschalnd gültig?*



fliafi schrieb:


> Hallo Kresse,
> 
> ein österreichischer Schein ist in Deutschland nicht gültig!
> 
> Neben dem Preis für die komplette Ausbildung und Fischereiabgabe ist der Hauptunterschied: In Deutschland ist die Teilnahme an einer Schulung Voraussetzung und eine staatliche Prüfung erforderlich.
> 
> In Österreich ist es (je nach Bundesland) in erster Linie eine Sache von Bezahlung.
> 
> Hoffe, ich konnte ein bisschen helfen.



das ist auch in jedem bundesland hier anders.also nicht alles in einen topf werfen es soll noch bundesländer ohne lehrgang geben.

@ kresse

wenn ihr euren hauptwohnsitz in d habt müßt ihr den schein auch dort machen.
die möglichkeit des jugendfischereischeins könnte auch noch bestehen,guck mal ins fischereigesetz von deinem bundesland.da stehts drin.

gruß antonio


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Fischereischein aus Österreich in Deutschalnd gültig?*



antonio schrieb:


> die möglichkeit des jugendfischereischeins könnte auch noch bestehen,


 
den Jugendfischereischein gibt es natürlich in Bayern, der ist nur Formsache, also nur auf der Gemeinde ausstellen lassen, und ohne Prüfung. Kosten  ca. 35 Euro
NUR: Man darf mit dem Jugendfischereischein nur in Begleitung eines anderen berechtigten Fischers angeln, nicht selbstständig und alleine.


----------



## fliafi

*AW: Fischereischein aus Österreich in Deutschalnd gültig?*

@antonio



antonio schrieb:


> das ist auch in jedem bundesland hier anders.also nicht alles in einen topf werfen es soll noch bundesländer ohne lehrgang geben.
> 
> @ kresse
> 
> wenn ihr euren hauptwohnsitz in d habt müßt ihr den schein auch dort machen.
> die möglichkeit des jugendfischereischeins könnte auch noch bestehen,guck mal ins fischereigesetz von deinem bundesland.da stehts drin.
> 
> gruß antonio



schreib doch dann die Bundesländer dazu in welchen keine Prüfung erforderlich ist. Die würden mich auch interessieren.

Danke!


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein aus Österreich in Deutschalnd gültig?*



fliafi schrieb:


> @antonio
> 
> 
> 
> schreib doch dann die Bundesländer dazu in welchen keine Prüfung erforderlich ist. Die würden mich auch interessieren.
> 
> Danke!



ich hab nie behauptet, daß keine prüfung erforderlich ist aber die lehrgänge sind nicht überall erforderlich.

gruß antonio


----------

